# Union strata vs vita vs ultra



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The Strata might be better to pair with a channel board because the baseplate is stiffer, while it will allow more adjustability with a 2x4 pattern. Of course the Est bindings are best with channel, but it won't make a huge difference. Just take bindings off the Doa and put it under the fish, with both bindings on the same board there will be plenty of room.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

1pair of Reflex Vita's best for what you're looking for


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Decade190 said:


> Tempted by the reflex malavita now that the toe strap has been fixed...


Can you elaborate what's wrong with the previous toe strap?

Asking because I'm debating whether to get the 17/18 Malavita on sale, or the latest 18/19 version.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Can you elaborate what's wrong with the previous toe strap?
> 
> Asking because I'm debating whether to get the 17/18 Malavita on sale, or the latest 18/19 version.


Doing a bit research I see that the toe strap's tech is described as

Gettagrip Capstrap™
+ 17/18 Malavita
+ BOTH 17/18 & 18/19 Cartel

Gettagrip Capstrap™ 2.0
+ 18/19 Malavita

Can someone tell me what's wrong with the first version? If there's indeed something wrong this makes me concerned about buying either Cartel as well :nerd:
=========

EDIT, never mind, it's actually Supergrip Capstrap™ (Malavita) vs. Gettagrip Capstrap™ (Cartel).


----------



## Chielsen (Oct 27, 2016)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Doing a bit research I see that the toe strap's tech is described as
> 
> Gettagrip Capstrap™
> + 17/18 Malavita
> ...


I used to have a pair of Burton X-Base's that had the Gettagrip's and a pair of Genesis X' that had the original supergrip. Never had any real problems with the Gettagrip's, the old/original supergrip's however had a lot of 3D-shaping going on. If they fit well on your particular boot they were great, if they didn't, well then they were just kind of akward and took a bit more time to put on properly (I sometimes had to force and stretch it to fit properly). The Supergrips however are made from a different material, it felt much more grippy than the Gettagrip's, but again I never had any real issues with the latter.

The Supergrip 2.0's are just much more simplified and fit better around a large range of boots and toeboxes.

Checkout any of angrysnowboarder's recent reviews about the 2019 Vita's, Gen & Gen X etc. (the ones with the new toestraps), Kevin talks about them in all of the videos I think.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Just picked up a set of the Stratas and used them for the first time over the weekend. However if you have a Burton, I would def get an EST binding for it.


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

triple8sol said:


> just picked up a set of the stratas and used them for the first time over the weekend. However if you have a burton, i would def get an est binding for it.


how were the stratas?


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

frankyfc said:


> how were the stratas?


Oops, left that out. They definitely exceeded my expectations. I was worried they would be too soft, but they actually felt almost as responsive as a Falcor, yet as comfy as a Contact Pro.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Triple8Sol said:


> Oops, left that out. They definitely exceeded my expectations. I was worried they would be too soft, but they actually felt almost as responsive as a Falcor, yet as comfy as a Contact Pro.


Oo that sounds good. How would the strata compare to the malavita?
I am about to own both but could probably have cancelled the malavita as the strata are on the way


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Decade190 said:


> Oo that sounds good. How would the strata compare to the malavita?
> I am about to own both but could probably have cancelled the malavita as the strata are on the way


They're similar in terms of what they do, but the EST & Re:Flex baseplates/footbeds feel very different from everything else on the market. That said, they're easily interchangeable since they fit the same category.


----------



## ConcreteVitamin (Aug 3, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> of what they do, but the EST & Re:Flex baseplates/footbeds feel very different from everything else on the market.


Interesting- can you explain how those baseplates/footbeds feel different? What aspects of riding do they help?


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I have 2019 stratas along with 2019 malavita and cartels. 

I love the reflex/hinge/toe straps/highback rotation on the Burton's. 

I love the ankle straps/rachets on the strata. 

The malavita and cartels are for sale. The ankle straps are too supportive/testrictuve for me. Doesn't allow me to flex my ankle as naturally as I would like. 

Also Burton est or reflex suck for stance width adjustability unless on channel boards. 

Also Strata look better and feel more responsive IMO


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Looking at one pair of bindings to use with a fish type board in japan but also to switch out to my all mountain deck like the assassin or doa. Tend to only have room for one pair of bindings so if i have a channel and non-channel board i'd need it to be compatible...
> 
> Tempted by the reflex malavita now that the toe strap has been fixed...
> But also considering the union strata. Worried that the strata isn't firm/responsive enough though. Considering the ultra instead as a more responsive alternative?
> ...


I bought Stratas early in the season. Paired it with my Landlord. The response, footbed dampness, toe strap and highback is excellent. 

Fit is absolutely terrible. The biggest baseplate in the universe, paired with the tightest heelcup possible. Ankle strap is fine, but it has this hard plastic in direct contact with your boots... i think Union is the only company doing this, where everyone went to soft contact against your boot.

I returned the Stratas after riding them 3 days, and got Malavita EST instead. Couldn't be happier.

Malavita is a much better quality product. Better design, much better adjustability. More comfortable. Reflex on a channel board is awesome for adjustability, and EST has the hinge on top of a ton of micro adjustability. Reflex on 2x4 is at the same level of every other binding, provided you get the right size, which applies to all others.

The ankle strap is amongst the best (I actually prefer the Genesis ankle strap because its bigger and more supportive). The new toe strap is perfect. MUCH better than the older rubber one. Double take buckles.

You get A LOT more tip to tail freedom with Malavitas in exchange for heel to toe response.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at one pair of bindings to use with a fish type board in japan but also to switch out to my all mountain deck like the assassin or doa. Tend to only have room for one pair of bindings so if i have a channel and non-channel board i'd need it to be compatible...
> ...



We've spoken about this before. I think we both agree with each other's points for the most part. 

But it came down to preference I think. That and you boot has to fit well. Haha.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> We've spoken about this before. I think we both agree with each other's points for the most part.
> 
> But it came down to preference I think. That and you boot has to fit well. Haha.


Yep. Lol

I love the freedom in Malavita strap, but prefer the bigger Genesis/Cartel strap because it hugs your boot better. With how Reflex and the Hinge work, it's fine if you get a more hugging strap because the whole baseplate can flex, so you gain the support and response, but dont lose the flexibility. 

Whereas with Strata, you lose the ankle strap support and because the heelcup is so tight and restrictive with the baseplate so big, I got absolutely ZERO ankle freedom (tip to tail). Between the big baseplate and tight heelcup it ended up being a hate it experience.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ConcreteVitamin said:


> Interesting- can you explain how those baseplates/footbeds feel different? What aspects of riding do they help?


Reflex = the baseplate flexes, so when your board is trying to flex, the baseplate flexes with it so it doesn't hinder board flex.

EST = there is essentially NO baseplate, so the board is pretty much 100% free to flex. Also, est has the hinge which lets your ankles flex tip to tail (like the movement you make when buttering, ollieing or tweaking and indy grab).

Nobody else has either. Hence, why he was saying they have a unique feel.

Salomon has something similar with the Shadow thingy. Others, like Now, Rome, have some ways of allowing this ankle motion. I think somebody has a full rubber disc (is it Flux?). 

Truth is... and the same applies to all snowboard gear... just get whatever you're the most stoked with.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

F1EA said:


> Yep. Lol
> 
> I love the freedom in Malavita strap, but prefer the bigger Genesis/Cartel strap because it hugs your boot better. With how Reflex and the Hinge work, it's fine if you get a more hugging strap because the whole baseplate can flex, so you gain the support and response, but dont lose the flexibility.
> 
> Whereas with Strata, you lose the ankle strap support and because the heelcup is so tight and restrictive with the baseplate so big, I got absolutely ZERO ankle freedom (tip to tail). Between the big baseplate and tight heelcup it ended up being a hate it experience.


So interesting how different our expereinces were just because of out boots. My nitro size 9 fit the M union heelcup much better than burton size M.

The straps were more comfortable slightly after the burton also. 

And the last thing is that I have never broken a union strap but I have had multiple burton ladder snap on me. Leaving me at a hill that doesnt' stock double take ladder. 

To the OP. I would suggest bringing your boot into a shop and test a few out.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

ek9max said:


> So interesting how different our expereinces were just because of out boots. My nitro size 9 fit the M union heelcup much better than burton size M.
> 
> The straps were more comfortable slightly after the burton also.
> 
> ...


Yeah hahah
I've never had any strap break on me. From any brand, including Rome, Burton, Now, Union, Flux. Also never had any issue with any double take buckles, AND our shop at the lodge carries Burton replacements right on the mountain.

Even if the boot "fit", I wouldnt like the Union heelcup because it is simply too small and restrictive. A certain boot may fit, but just fitting doesnt cut it. Especially when compared with how big the baseplate is. Ironic, because for example the guys at GoodRide kept complaining that the older Now heelcup was too tight, but... that very same Now heelcup he complained about is like 1.5cm bigger than the Union heelcup (i measured them because I own both bindings) and yet the same guy loves Union. 

Same with your experience. I have never broken anything, out of any brand, so for me it means very little what happens to other people. Same with the straps, the Genesis ankle straps are waaaay more comfortable than any other binding. The Malavita's are a tiny bit less comfortable, but still way more comfortable than Union's.

Which lead me to where I am: reviews have ZERO value and I'd rather just try for myself what I'm interested in and discard what I dont like.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking at one pair of bindings to use with a fish type board in japan but also to switch out to my all mountain deck like the assassin or doa. Tend to only have room for one pair of bindings so if i have a channel and non-channel board i'd need it to be compatible...
> ...





F1EA said:


> ek9max said:
> 
> 
> > We've spoken about this before. I think we both agree with each other's points for the most part.
> ...





F1EA said:


> ConcreteVitamin said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting- can you explain how those baseplates/footbeds feel different? What aspects of riding do they help?
> ...


Interesting. I have received the reflex Malavita and the strata bindings for Christmas (awesome relatives!). 
With my DC boots the strata just feel better. 

They seem to have the minidisc so not much of the binding attached to the board? What do you mean about the “huge baseplate”

Also not sure what you mean with plastic on the strata ankle strap? It has a soft padded inside on the strap. Feels quite soft. 

Do you think all union have the above problems for you or specifically the strata?

Looking at the union baldface custom or the falcor/ultra.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

F1EA said:


> ConcreteVitamin said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting- can you explain how those baseplates/footbeds feel different? What aspects of riding do they help?
> ...


What have Rome done to allow for more tip-tail response? Considering the katana.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> What have Rome done to allow for more tip-tail response? Considering the katana.


On the Katana, Rome has mini disc plus completely eliminated the lateral portion of the baseplate frame. Also a reasonably flat highback.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Decade190 said:


> Interesting. I have received the reflex Malavita and the strata bindings for Christmas (awesome relatives!).
> With my DC boots the strata just feel better.
> 
> They seem to have the minidisc so not much of the binding attached to the board? What do you mean about the “huge baseplate”
> ...


Oh i hadnt seen this.

Huge baseplate = the footprint of the base. Compared to all other bindings, these are by far the biggest. The mini disc is small, but the base itself is really big. 

The center of the ankle strap is soft foam, but the edges are hard plastic. Almost everyone else does the opposite, a stiffer material that doesn't come in direct contact w your boot with the direct contact with the boot being soft. No big deal. Boots are padded enough and the ankle strap is shaped so that you dont really feel a pressure point. But if you do get a pressure point, it would come from that hard plastic. If you see the Genesis ankle strap..... that's ZERO pressure points. Similar to Arbor, Flux, Salomon, etc.

I checked a few Unions at the shop before I returned mine... the ones without mini disc have a bigger heelcup. But the Strata and Falcor have the exact same frame dimensions. I was simply not going to buy a regular disc with such a big baseplate. The bindings work, but other bindings are simply much better and provide less of a dead spot underfoot.

I actually checked the heelcup sizes in the M bindings and it's got the same size as their L bindings; so for the smaller boot sizes in the M it should be ok. But neither my US11 ThrityTwo Prime nor the 10.5 Vans Verse fit withiut getting pinched on the L heelcup. Those boots fit all my other L bindings much better and with some room to spare (including the supposedly narrow Now hangar 1.0).


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

F1EA said:


> Decade190 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting. I have received the reflex Malavita and the strata bindings for Christmas (awesome relatives!).
> ...


What did you settle on as your go to binding once ruling out Union?
I’m in a similar spot. 

Currently considering arbor as a new one to give a try


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

frankyfc said:


> What did you settle on as your go to binding once ruling out Union?
> I’m in a similar spot.
> 
> Currently considering arbor as a new one to give a try


I got Malavitas est after returning the Stratas. I almost got Arbor Cypress, but after the failed experiment, I decided to play it safe with something solid which I knew I would like.

Still, Malavitas are not really my go to... my absolute favorite bindings are Genesis X est and Now Drive. I love them both for different reasons... but instead of just getting the same binding over and over, I just want to have different stuff for the sake of having different options...


----------



## najrock (Jan 6, 2019)

F1EA said:


> I bought Stratas early in the season. Paired it with my Landlord. The response, footbed dampness, toe strap and highback is excellent.
> 
> Fit is absolutely terrible. The biggest baseplate in the universe, paired with the tightest heelcup possible. Ankle strap is fine, but it has this hard plastic in direct contact with your boots... i think Union is the only company doing this, where everyone went to soft contact against your boot.
> 
> ...



YO! finally someone is telling the truth... I just had my first day on the falcors and I thought they were so painful... I understand the hype tho... I thought they totally changed the flex of my TRS for the better... had a great day on some steeper groomers and was finally able to butter the TRS like I want to... I think its the minidisc. the highback wasnt as tall as I'd like but still really responsive. Sadly.. man it took ALOT to make these tolerable coming off cartels... I now know that cartels are suffocating my boards potential but I am almost willing to go back... mabye upgrade to the 2019's and hope they are lighter than the ones i have...


----------



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

najrock said:


> F1EA said:
> 
> 
> > I bought Stratas early in the season. Paired it with my Landlord. The response, footbed dampness, toe strap and highback is excellent.
> ...


What was so painful?
The straps?


----------



## najrock (Jan 6, 2019)

frankyfc said:


> What was so painful?
> The straps?


Ya the ankle strap was pretty harsh. I don't get why it is hard plastic... I put straps from old cartels on there gonna give em another go tomorrow and if they still are lackluster probably will have to search out other bindings with the mini disc cause besides the pain they are pretty nice rides


----------

